# Medical exam - What do they look for on the skin part of the test?



## Kruggle (16 Apr 2008)

Hi there,

I am not diagnosed with anything and am not on any medication. I was just wondering what they look for on the skin portion of the Medical Exam? Do they look for common things like dry skin and acne? Or mainly just scars on your body and other symptoms that might indicate something?


----------



## midgetcop (16 Apr 2008)

Not exactly sure what you're talking about....I don't specifically recall a skin-check during my medical. I already have a skin condition that I had to disclose, but the medical examiner didn't inspect my skin or the condition itself.

Maybe someone else could shed some light on something I'm missing here.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2008)

Don't worry.  I'm missing something too.  I have never heard of this before.


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

Uhmmm, the only skin tests (if you can call them that??) I've had in my career have happened when I requested them or as follow up. All related to my various bouts with skin cancer, but all well after I joined. Like a decade after I joined.

A medic is going to have to answer this one.


----------



## Pea (16 Apr 2008)

When learning how to do medicals, in school over the past few months, there was never any mention of a skin test. (nor do I remember one from my recruiting medical when I enrolled)

I'm not sure what you're talking about. Were you told there would be a "skin test"?


----------



## Kruggle (16 Apr 2008)

I am sorry. Let me be a little more clear. 

I was reading this thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html

and it says, "- A general physical exam - blood pressure, height, weight, joints, bones, reflexes, symetry, skin, eyes, nose, throat, etc."


----------



## Kruggle (16 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhmmm, the only skin tests (if you can call them that??) I've had in my career have happened when I requested them or as follow up. All related to my various bouts with skin cancer, but all well after I joined. Like a decade after I joined.
> 
> A medic is going to have to answer this one.



various bouts with skin cancer? Are you alright?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2008)

You have had a physical exam before, haven't you?  Those are some of the things that you'll find as part of a physical exam.  No big thing.........


----------



## Pea (16 Apr 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> I am sorry. Let me be a little more clear.
> 
> I was reading this thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html
> 
> and it says, "- A general physical exam - blood pressure, height, weight, joints, bones, reflexes, symetry, skin, eyes, nose, throat, etc."



Ah.. It's just a general exam. Basically, is everything there and in working order. No need to sweat it.


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2008)

When we do a physical, we look at your skin - see if there are any infections, problems with hair or nails, turkey tracks, scars, tattoos, signs of self abuse, things that might be bad.  It's not necessarily a formal exam, it's just done as we look you over.

MM


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

Do you count tattoos??


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Apr 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> When we do a physical, we look at your skin - see if there are any infections, problems with hair or nails, turkey tracks, scars, tattoos, signs of self abuse, things that might be bad.  It's not necessarily a formal exam, it's just done as we look you over.
> 
> MM



I just know I'm going to look like a total dumb@ss asking this, but what are turkey tracks?


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2008)

Turkey tracks are the lines of scars you see on the veins of IV drug users.  And yes Vern, at least on enrollment exams (last I looked) we're supposed to list tattoos - they're for ID purposes.  I often ask on PHE's if there are any new ones.

MM


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Apr 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Turkey tracks are the lines of scars you see on the veins of IV drug users.
> 
> MM



Ah, well then it's not such a bad thing that I didn't know what they were.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Ah, well then it's not such a bad thing that I didn't know what they were.



It is a big thing. 

IV drug users are bad news CG, anyone who injects themselves with illegal drugs are truly bad news PERIOD.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> It is a big thing.
> 
> IV drug users are bad news CG, anyone who injects themselves with illegal drugs are truly bad news PERIOD.
> 
> ...



Wes,

She's saying it's a good sign that she had to ask what they were.

You do need the CDS down there to sort you out.  >


----------



## Kruggle (16 Apr 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I am sorry but I have another question about medical history. My parents died when I was still quite young and I don't know the details of their death. My relatives know who and where I am, but I have no information about them. Is this a concern when I fill out my family medical history?


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Wes,
> 
> She's saying it's a good sign that she had to ask what they were.



Yep, that's what I was saying. If I had to ask what they were, I am obviously not a user myself. 

Wes, do you really think I don't know injecting illegal drugs is bad?


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Wes, do you really think I don't know injecting illegal drugs is bad?



Remember, Celticgir is the "puritain" here   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Apr 2008)

Now I know I shouldn't say this 

They should check for thickness of skin. If it's too thin, they'll send you here to post questions.


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Remember, Celticgir is the "puritain" here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer the term "goody two shoes", actually.  ;D


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I prefer the term "goody two shoes", actually.  ;D



I'm sure you  have more then 2  8)  !


----------



## xo31@711ret (16 Apr 2008)

I am sorry but I have another question about medical history. My parents died when I was still quite young and I don't know the details of their death. My relatives know who and where I am, but I have no information about them. Is this a concern when I fill out my family medical history?

Hi Kruggle; i did an ROTP medical today; yes, we ask about your closest kin: parents, grandparents, siblings: how their health is and if deceased, how old and of what. But from just my own experience from doing medicals at CFRC since 02, I have yet to see anyone seroiusly questioned about possible inherited medical concerns. What happens if you were adopted? would you be turned down because of an unknown past medical history?
We are more concerned with for example , metabolic syndrome: eg an 16 year 300lb inactive individaul with a blood presssure of 140/100; high cholesterol; waist cricumference of 120cm etc (and yes I have seen this).......well, it seems we use to be concerned.


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> waist cricumference of 120cm



Did you heard if s/he made it through BMQ ?

/puzzled


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Did you heard if s/he made it through BMQ ?
> 
> /puzzled



He was only using that description as a hypothetical example J.


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He was only using that description as a hypothetical example J.



Mmm, I was fool by his "yes, I have seen this"  :-X !


----------



## RiverDriver (17 Apr 2008)

Maybe he/she was joining the Navy...


...as a submarine...


----------



## xo31@711ret (17 Apr 2008)

This was a few years back when i was still regs working out of 'freddytown' at a remote location somewhere in the maritimes. Individual had all indicators of 'metabolic syndrome' as described: high blood pressure; obese (didn't register on my weigh scale); waist crcumference somewhere like 115cm for an under 20 year old individual. Person was well meaning and wanted to join the combat arms to serve and get in shape at the same time...lipid profile (cholesterol) was ordered - results were high; glucose testing (for possible diabetes) ordered with results for indication of pre-diabetes.
..but, then we also had PT testing done at recruiting...


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Wes,
> 
> She's saying it's a good sign that she had to ask what they were.
> 
> You do need the CDS down there to sort you out.  >



Sorry CG, long day  - excuse my thickness.

Hey Vern, the CDS would love it here, and by his perforance there, would be a valued asset to the ADF!


----------



## Petra (19 Jun 2008)

they also look for varicose veins. In general, your skin is a good projection of your overall heath. It shows it you have water retention or certain types of skin diseases.


----------

